# Such suche Brandenburgertor....



## liquidbeats (2. Dezember 2006)

Guten Morgen und nen Schönen Samstag 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach dem Brandenburgertor, Fernsehturm, der Gedächtniskirche und dem Funkturm.

Bestenfalls als Vektorgrafik, finde aber nichts. Habe zwar das Brandenburgertor auf einer Kostenpflichtigen Seite gesehen, war mit aber zum einen zu Teuer, zum anderen sah das echt nicht gut aus.

Vlt. kann mir ja jemand Helfen 


Danke
Grüße


----------



## Dr Dau (2. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

Ähm, eine Frage: warum schnappst Du Dir nicht einen Fotoapparat oder eine (hochauflösende) Digi-Cam?
Du sitzt doch sozusagen "an der Quelle"..... dann sind die Bilder auch garantiert frei von irgendwelchen Copyrights. 

Vektorgrafiken dürften wohl nur schwer zu finden sein (wohl eher nur über spezielle Seiten).
Ansonsten, wenn es auch normale Grafiken sein dürfen, hilft Google da mit ca. 2.460.000 Ergebnissen sicherlich weiter. 
Wikipedia könnte mit seinen weiterführenden Links evtl. auch interessant sein.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## liquidbeats (2. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Dr Dau,

an sich könnte ich schon eine Cam benutzen, jedoch brauch ich nicht die Fotos. Ich brauche diese vielmehr als Symbol. Nur die Konturen inkl. der Prägnanten merkmale. Keine Farben, keine in Steingehauene Muster o.ä. (Schwarzweis).

Als Vektorgrafik würde es Perfekt sein, das Skalierbar, ansonsten gebe ich mich auch mit Normalen sachen zufrieden.
Den Fernsehturm habe ich bspw. als Vektorgrafik Realisieren können, das Brandenburgertor sieht in klein sehr schön aus. Vergrößert ist es aber Katerstrophal. Der Funkturm ist das Schwerste.

Nach dem Begriff Berlin habe ich Google auch schon gesucht, konnte aber keine nutzbaren Grafiken finden.


Grüße


----------



## Dr Dau (2. Dezember 2006)

Hmm, also mehr so in Richtung Strichzeichnung?
Dann würde ich mal nach Kohle-/Bleistiftzeichnungen suchen.

Oder mal mit dem Schwellwert experimentieren (siehe Anhang).


----------



## liquidbeats (2. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Dr Dau,

vielen Dank, aber genau das ist wieder viel zu Detailreich.
Ich hängmal ein Bild dazu, wo genau das zu sehen ist was ich suche. 


Grüße


----------



## Dr Dau (2. Dezember 2006)

Ist zwar noch nicht schön, aber vom Prinzip sollte es so machbar sein.
Als Ausgangsbild habe ich dieses genommen (den unteren Teil habe ich mal einfach abgeschnitten).
Dann ein wenig mit dem Schwellenwert gespielt und schon waren bis auf einige Stellen praktisch nur noch die Konturen übrig.
Den Rest, welcher auf der Fläche noch übrig war, habe ich mit dem Radiergummi bearbeitet.
Eigentlich müsste man nur noch die Kanten nachzeichnen/glätten.

Beim Brandenburger Tor und dem Fernsehturm wird es ähnlich sein.
Beim Funkturm dürfte die Arbeit wohl um einiges höher liegen (wegen der Gitterkonstruktion  ).

Eigentlich muss man nur die richtigen Bilder finden (möglichst ohne andere Dinge im Hintergrund).


----------



## liquidbeats (4. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Dr Dau,

was für ein alter Foto  Aber genau so in diese richtung wollt ich gehen.
Ich Danke dir, ich werde es einfach mal Probieren.

Grüße
PS: Nachträglich einen Schönen ersten Advend


----------



## metty (12. Dezember 2006)

Warum gehst du mit deiner Cam nicht zum Brandenburger Tor, fotografierst es und vektorisierst es. Ist doch relativ simpel im Format, geht fix. Wenn du Probleme hast, kann man dir auch sicher schnell weiterhelfen.

Gruß,
Matthias


----------

